# TS Dolphin class of 22/4/58-25/7/58



## bathgate (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi everyone out there. This is Bathgate, (George Bingham) I am trying to find out if any of the Catering class from TS Dolphin 22/4/58-25/7/58 are still alive and kicking on this site. Still have phoyo af class if survivors need one.


----------



## backsplice (May 23, 2005)

I sailed with a Galley boy during 58 on the Currie Line "Shetland" he was a dolphin lad and used to say "acomefae stanieburn"... "I come from stoney burn" his name was Joe Millar strange how some lads stay in your memory ........ backsplice


----------

